# seg fault on port deinstall (error code 139)



## idownes (Dec 11, 2009)

A portupgade -rR on a port (keepassx) failed when trying to upgrade kdelibs4:


```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139
```

Any suggestions on what has gone wrong and how to fix it?

thanks in advanced - Ian

uname -v


```
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009     [email]root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

truss make deinstall
<lots of output snipped>


```
work/.install_done.kdelibs._usr_local_kde4",0x7fffffffd880) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/bombtmp/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.package_done.kdelibs._usr_local_kde4",0x7fffffffd880) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
read(6,"\\">web site</a>"; \\\n\t\t${ECH"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"st)\ndelete-distfiles-list:\n\t@"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"R_SITES_TMP=\\$${_MASTER_SITES_$"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"ILES}; do \\\n\t\t\tignored="tru"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6," for installation, also don't\n#"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6," $$notfound != 0 ]; then \\\n\t"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6," \\"$$d\\" non-existent -- depen"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"\t\t${ECHO_MSG} "${PKGNAME}: \\""...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"ersions do not support the :u ma"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
stat("/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/pkg-descr",{ mode=-rw-r--r-- ,inode=645936,size=84,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
read(6,")"'|' \\\n\t\t\t-e 's|%%RUN_DEPE"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"if !defined(INSTALL_AS_USER)\n\t"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6," %D/${INFO_PATH}/dir ]; then if "...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6," | ${GREP} -E ${PKG_IGNORE_DEPEN"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"`${ID} -u` != 0 -a "x${INSTALL_A"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,""Graphics"\t\t\t\t\t;; \\\n\t\t"...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
read(6,"sktop entry $$entry: field 5 (Ca"...,4096) = 2090 (0x82a)
read(6,0x800636000,4096)			 = 0 (0x0)
close(6)					 = 0 (0x0)
read(5,0x800635000,4096)			 = 0 (0x0)
close(5)					 = 0 (0x0)
read(4,0x80065c000,4096)			 = 0 (0x0)
close(4)					 = 0 (0x0)
read(3,0x80061f000,4096)			 = 0 (0x0)
close(3)					 = 0 (0x0)
open(".depend",O_RDONLY,0666)			 ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
sigaction(SIGINT,{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,{ 0x404f90 SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTERM,{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTERM,{ 0x404f90 SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGHUP,{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGHUP,{ 0x404f90 SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,{ 0x404f90 SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
stat("deinstall",0x7fffffffde90)		 ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
vfork(0x80076b5db,0x405316,0x2b,0x0,0xfffffffffffefbaf,0x800700000) = 75953 (0x128b1)
===>  Deinstalling for x11/kdelibs4
wait4(0xffffffff,0x7fffffffde7c,0x0,0x0,0xffffffff80b3eec0,0x7fffffffdea0) = 7 (0x7)
SIGNAL 20 (SIGCHLD)
sigreturn(0x7fffffffda20,0x1,0x7fffffffda20,0x0,0xffffffff80b3eec0,0x7fffffffdea0) = 7 (0x7)
wait4(0xffffffff,0x7fffffffde7c,0x0,0x0,0xffffffff80b3eec0,0x7fffffffdea0) = 75953 (0x128b1)
vfork(0x8006c5626,0x405316,0x226,0x0,0x3ff,0x8080808080808080) = 75954 (0x128b2)
===>   Deinstalling kdelibs-4.2.4
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
wait4(0xffffffff,0x7fffffffde7c,0x0,0x0,0xffffffff80b3eec0,0x7fffffffdea0) = 7 (0x7)
SIGNAL 20 (SIGCHLD)
sigreturn(0x7fffffffda20,0x1,0x7fffffffda20,0x0,0xffffffff80b3eec0,0x7fffffffdea0) = 7 (0x7)
wait4(0xffffffff,0x7fffffffde7c,0x0,0x0,0xffffffff80b3eec0,0x7fffffffdea0) = 75954 (0x128b2)
fstat(1,{ mode=-rw-r--r-- ,inode=20896,size=29458,blksize=4096 }) = 0 (0x0)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.
write(1,"*** Error code 139\n\nStop in /u"...,53) = 53 (0x35)
process exit, rval = 2
```


----------



## idownes (Dec 11, 2009)

*sort of solved ....*

I got around it by forcing an install of the new port using FORCE_PKG_REGISTER and then deinstalling and reinstalling. I guess there may still be old files lying around (?) but at least it's working now.


----------

